# Ricoh Aficio mp c3500 appears offline



## whoelse (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have a network printer (Ricoh Aficio mp c3500) that appears offline. I have set up the correct IP address, the correct port (ip port on the properties), I can successfully ping the printer, however it appears offline on the server. I have uninstalled and installed the drivers again. I have even set to obtain dhcp ip address just for the sake of it to see if it has something to do with it and it still won't turn online. If you have any suggestions please let me know.

EDIT: I cannot print configuration page:

To print a config page from a Ricoh C3500 or C4500 with the printer option installed:

- Press User Tools/Counter
- Select Printer Features on the touch screen

When I click "Printer Features" it won't let me in (beyond this point).


----------

